# Alligator Gar tease



## extremebowfishing (Jun 27, 2016)

My guys passed these up looking for a seven footer 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Fatties!


----------

